# Hi to everyone...



## wintersoldmill (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,
Been lurking around the site for a few weeks now. We've gotten some great ideas from the forums and have a bunch of projects completed. This is the third year for our annual Halloween party and looks like it will be our best so far. We bought an old grist mill in Lancaster County, PA two years ago. We settled on Oct. 31st 2005. It is the perfect place for our annual party. We usually have about 50 or so people attend. Below are some pics from when we first moved in. We live on just the 1st and 2nd floors (about 4400sq ft).


















Jon and Jamie


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW, how perfect is that. I'm Jealous
Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Yes, there are plenty of ideas here. 

Soon,you'll fill the mill up with props.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

No kidding Darkside.

Welcome Wintersoldmill


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you and Sweet Building!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome! That place looks fabulous.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Want a roomate??? haha, I love your place!

Welcome ;O)


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome. That is an awesome place. So you can use the whole 3rd floor just for props right!?!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello&welcome


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome fellow PA member. I ditto the comments. Great site for a haunt. Some webs here, a little blood there, you're good to go.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Looks like you have plenty of room for storage, something most of us are short on around here.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

So very cool! Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

What a beautiful place to live and haunt  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wintersoldmill (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the nice comments. The third floor has a room dedicated to all of our holiday decorations. Halloween seems to have taken it over though.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice place! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Wintersoldmill! Love your home! I would have bought that in a heartbeat too!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Love the digs!!!


----------

